

Ask HN: What would you do with the domain Blackbook.com - togasystems

I was recently asked what I would do with the domain blackbook.com . The site is currently stagnate and the owner was looking on ways to monetize it. First thoughts that came to mind was slam adwords on it. Then maybe put a blackbook vehicle estimator? What would you do?
======
methodin
Make it a list of potential dates (little black book). Allow people to sell to
other people as leads and an introduction. Kind of evil... but there are
enough twisted people out there. And certainly most of them are lonely.

------
Max_Stone
Duh, the name has historical name value up the yin yang, and the site gets all
sorts of traffic -- especially overseas! A failure to capitalize on this, by
re-introducing the name within the industry that it garnered it's success
would be a monumental waste of an asset. My suggestion, build an asset behind
the name (for Sh*ts sake!).

------
smoody
Lease it or sell it to the magazine "BlackBook" (
<http://www.blackbookmag.com/> ) and enjoy the extra cash.

------
christophe971
What we would do with the domain or the site ?

~~~
togasystems
The domain. The site is pretty much a right off, but the name itself is
synonymous with Automobile Valuation.

~~~
_pius
Interesting ... I only associate Blue Book with Automobiles. Black book
strikes me as a list of potential flames.

------
slater
A contact manager

~~~
togasystems
Something along the lines of a guy's blackbook with his ex-girlfriend numbers
in it? You could make it the Internet version with links to their Facebook
page, email , etc...

